# Introduction Thread



## EMTinNEPA (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, I couldn't think of a more creative title.

Anyhoo, I'm EMTinNEPA, or Dan.  Whichever you prefer.

I'm an EMT-B in Northeastern Pennsylvania.  I work on an ALS truck, work a second job on a BLS truck, and volunteer with yet another BLS truck.  I'm also an EMS advisor for the local Explorer's branch (Fire, Police, EMS) and a soon-to-be secondary instructor for the EMT course at the local community college.

After I graduated high school, I wanted to go into communications.  After a semester in a big private college and some interning at local TV stations, I realized that everybody in that field is a miserable :censored: who hates their life, and I didn't want to be that person.

Anyway, I dropped out of the big private school and went to a local state school to study music.  I studied classical guitar as my principal instrument and wanted to be a guitar teacher.  Then I actually GOT a job teaching guitar in a local music store and it made me want to swallow a bottle of tylenol.

So I dropped out of school AGAIN and was looking at the local community college's programs online, looking for something to do with my life, and saw the EMT program.  I said "huh, I'm gonna go do that".

In spring of 2008, I got my certification from the PA Dept. of Health and the most flippant decision I ever made turned into a job that I love.  I can't imagine doing anything else now.

Yup, that's me.


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Welcome to the life!*



EMTinNEPA said:


> Sorry, I couldn't think of a more creative title.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm EMTinNEPA, or Dan.  Whichever you prefer.
> 
> ...



Dan, Welcome to EMTLife!
It's good to hear that you finally found something that makes you not wanna swallow a bottle of tylenol, but help those who do ^_^.
Nice to meet you, and look forward to seeing you in other threads.

Enjoy!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 28, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to the tribe!!  It is that passion and dedication that makes the job worth while!!


----------



## JonTullos (Oct 29, 2008)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Sorry, I couldn't think of a more creative title.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm EMTinNEPA, or Dan.  Whichever you prefer.
> 
> ...



Hey there.  I also have a communications background.  I have an AAS on broadcast tech and did seven years of on air radio.  Honestly I grew to hate it and got out of it when it started turning too corporate.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the board.  Hope you continue to enjoy your choice and we're here to help with any questions or advice you may need


----------



## banana88 (Nov 10, 2008)

*nice to meet you*

i am new and trying to figure this out.
im kita, an emt-b from lyncburg virginia, emt-b 2years, go to lynchburg college, run with the squad on campus, trying to find an emt-b job so hard. does anyone have any ideas


----------



## aandjmayne (Nov 17, 2008)

*Hello*

hey I'm Amanda. A future EMT-B and I cant wait. I am currently a legal secretary... and I can't stand it.. it is soooo boring.. well at least the firm I work at is. I am always waiting for work to do and waiting for the clock to hit 5 so I can go home. My dad and step mom (both emt's) are the ones who introduced me into the field. They work for their local Volley FD. I've always been interested in being a paramedic, just never really got the push to do it.. Now that my parents have shown what it is like I cant get enough. The more I research about the field and more I have fallen in love with it. Cant wait until school in January..  I am so glad I have found this forum and looking forward to talking with y'all about your experiences.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 17, 2008)

WELCOME WELCOME TO BOTH OF YOU!! 

Have fun! <3 Ask questions! Dont be shy! No one bites (...Kev may growl a little, but generally hes harmless!  )


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 27, 2008)

Where do you plan on instructing at? I just got my cert at HACC. (Harrisburg) I was very impressed with the quality of the class. Plus you can't beat the price...I think it was only like 150$


----------



## tradesman531 (Nov 28, 2008)

SpudCrushr said:


> Where do you plan on instructing at? I just got my cert at HACC. (Harrisburg) I was very impressed with the quality of the class. Plus you can't beat the price...I think it was only like 150$


HACC has always had a great EMT-B Programm, Stay away from Schuylkill County EMT program in Pottsville it stinks


----------



## banana88 (Dec 3, 2008)

*looking for job*

anyone know of any job in the lynchburg, campell country area


----------

